# Replacement Red stripes



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

I need a set of New replacment Red stripes for an A2 Euro or US small bumper set.
I called the dealer and they are NLA.
You guys have any ideas or maybe a roll of stripe just hanging out waiting for a guy like me?
As with anything like this I have a feeling I'm going to have to find another solution but I figured I'd see what the tex had for me.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Replacement Red stripes (citat3962)*

If you are talking about the red bumper moldings that fit into the top and bottom of the small bumpers the dealer is not entirely correct.
As of March 15, 2003 VWoA still had the Front Lower Molding ( 176-853-951-P-RF8) and the Rear Upper Molding (176-853-951-Q-RF8). The Front Upper Molding and Rear Lower Moldings are NLA. FYI, this information only applies to the GTI 16V, small bumper moldings.


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: Replacement Red stripes (charlier)*

WOW Thanks!
I do mean the stripe moulding that's set into the front and rear bumpers.
I'm getting a Set of euro bumpers without stripes so it won't match my trim.
IT should fit.
I'll Hassle my local parts counter guy for the part.. having the part number sure helps.
Thanks for your help.


----------

